# National Museum of the US Army



## Gypsy (Jun 11, 2007)

Pretty cool, and about time.

http://www.armyhistory.org/armyhistorical3.aspx?pgID=867



> In 2013, along the Potomac in the heart of the Washington National Capital Region - something momentous will happen.  The National Museum of the United States Army will open its doors.  All American Soldiers will finally have what they have never had before - a home of their own, the one place they will want their family and friends and every American citizen to go to learn about, connect with, and share the achievements of the United States Army.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2007)

That's gonna have to be one big-ass museum :eek:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2007)

SOAR excebition anyone ? :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't worry, I'm sure they'll have a little bird suspended from the ceiling. ;)

The SpecOps museum in Fayetteville NC is pretty cool, too.


----------

